#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Painting questions

## ify09

Can someone post painting questions related to basic and  critical inspection from surface preparation to final inspection?


I saw this document on Scribd but can't access it.See More: Painting questions

----------


## selmagis

See **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]!

----------


## ify09

Thank you so much buddy.

----------

